# Error "ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM" for all ports, what am I doing wrong?



## urbanriot (Jan 15, 2018)

```
/!\ ERROR: /!\

Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.

No support will be provided if you silence this message by defining
ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.

*** Error code 1
```


I'm sure this is something stupid but googling is failing me. No matter what, I can't seem to build anything from Ports and I just updated it this morning.


```
#uname -a
FreeBSD router-fbsd 11.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6 #0 r326816: Sat Dec 30 13:36:36 EST 2017
```

The error isn't clear to me where I would define this and how I can make it system wide, and I have no idea why I have this problem in the first place.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2018)

Please post the output of `freebsd-version -uk`.


----------



## urbanriot (Jan 15, 2018)

```
# freebsd-version -uk
11.1-RELEASE-p6
11.0-RELEASE-p10
```

I compiled my kernel from source. Do I have to update userland to get this message to disappear?

I think I found my answer though, add 

```
ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM=yes
```
to make.conf.

The last time I searched for that error I was searching for the answer as it pertained to the application I was trying to make and didn't realize all ports were affected.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 15, 2018)

urbanriot said:


> Do I have to update userland to get this message to disappear?


Yes, 11.0 isn't supported anymore since 2017-11-30.


----------



## urbanriot (Jan 15, 2018)

tobik@ said:


> Yes, 11.0 isn't supported anymore since 2017-11-30.



Thanks guys. I have no reason to upgrade the entire system outside of the kernel or specific applications I'm using so I'll just add that to make.conf. At least now I have an understanding of the situation.


----------



## urbanriot (Jan 15, 2018)

... also, is this something new? Traditionally I would go for long periods with a similar situation.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes and no. The ports tree has only ever supported FreeBSD releases that were actually supported and this new message just makes it clear to users that they might run into unsolvable problems by using it on unsupported releases.

The rationale for this is pretty well explained in the commit message: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/ports/431746


----------



## urbanriot (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks, you guys are great! I'd think it would be self-evident that there's always the possibility that things may be problematic without updating 'everything else' but I guess we live in the age of bubble wrapping which can involve annoying roadblocks. Or maybe I'm just lucky that I've never, ever had a need to upgrade anything outside of the kernel for my purposes.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2018)

urbanriot said:


> I compiled my kernel from source. Do I have to update userland to get this message to disappear?


Please update the _whole_ system, not just the kernel.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 18, 2018)

What SirDice said!

You are running an 11.0 system with an 11.1 kernel (or maybe vice versa? It's hard to tell in the output provided), something that is **NOT** supported in any way.  Any issues you hit will be met with the same response, regardless of what the issue is:

*get your userland and kernel synced to the same, supported version of FreeBSD.*

Until you do that, there's no point in providing any help as there's no guarantees of anything, at all, working with that setup.


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 19, 2018)

urbanriot said:


> ...
> I think I found my answer though, add
> 
> ```
> ...


Not that I would encourage anyone to run an unsupported version...
But for single command usage. You may also use:
`make -DALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM`
The same holds true for other make.conf(5) KNOBS 

--Chris


----------



## v.okaevich (Feb 6, 2021)

Ок.  I have the same problem. But in my case
% freebsd-version -uk
12.1-RELEASE-p13
12.1-RELEASE-p13
What is wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2021)

v.okaevich said:


> What is wrong?


FreeBSD 12.1 is end-of-life since the end of January.


----------



## v.okaevich (Feb 7, 2021)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 12.1 is end-of-life since the end of January.


Thanks a lot! I Now, I will keep track


----------

